# bekomme eine leere Seite angezeigt beim starten von phpMyAdmin



## dsolianyi (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Habe gerade PHP 4 installiert (mittels PHP-Installer). Habe eine PHP-Datei erstellt und getestet: es funktioniert. Also: es ist alles richtig konfiguriert, damit PHP läuft. Danach habe ich den MySQL 4 installiert. Auch da komme ich als root ohne probleme rein. Nun will ich phpMyAdmin installieren. Habe alles in den Webserver-Verzeichniss entpackt, virtuelles Verzeichniss eingerichtet und im config.inc.php alles nötige geändert. Wenn ich jetzt http://localhost/<myphpadmin-path>/ in den Browser eingebe erhalte ich eine leere Seite angezeigt. Wieso, was ist falsch bei mir? Bitte um Hilfe!

Hier noch einige Informationen:
--------------------------------------------
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Pro.
MySQL-Version: 4
PHP-Version: 4.3.10
Webserver: IIS
--------------------------------------------

Danke im voraus!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## redlama (24. Januar 2005)

Gibst Du nach dem phpMyAdmin Pfad auch noch den Dateinamen an?
Wenn nicht, dann versuch das mal. Ich hatte auch schon mal das Problem, dass ich phpMyAdmin bei einem Kunden nur mit Angabe der Datei aufrufen konnte:
http://localhost/<myphpadmin-path>/index.php

redlama


----------



## dsolianyi (24. Januar 2005)

> Gibst Du nach dem phpMyAdmin Pfad auch noch den Dateinamen an?


Ich habe es sowohl *ohne* als auch *mit* versucht. Beides geht nicht - weder das eine noch das andere. Wie geht's weiter? Bitte helft mir - ich wüsste nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## redlama (24. Januar 2005)

Und wenn Du im phpMyAdmin Ordner die index.php aufrufst (per Doppelklick), dann passiert auch nicht?
Vielleicht läuft PHP nicht sauber?

redlama


----------



## dsolianyi (24. Januar 2005)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und wenn Du im phpMyAdmin Ordner die index.php aufrufst (per Doppelklick), dann passiert auch nicht?
> 
> redlama



Was meinst Du damit: aus welchen Ordner soll ich aufrufen - virtueles oder "normales"?
Ich verstehe jetzt dich nur so, dass ich die Datei _index.php_ aus "normalen" Ordner mit Doppelklick aufrufen soll. Also in den ordner gehen und die Datei doppelt anklicken. Stimmt das? Wenn ja, dann denke ich nicht, dass das was bringt. Bei mir wird sicher sofort der Dreamweaver öffnen. Ist bei mir halt die Voreinstellung.


----------



## redlama (24. Januar 2005)

dsolianyi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was meinst Du damit: aus welchen Ordner soll ich aufrufen - virtueles oder "normales"?
> Ich verstehe jetzt dich nur so, dass ich die Datei _index.php_ aus "normalen" Ordner mit Doppelklick aufrufen soll. Also in den ordner gehen und die Datei doppelt anklicken. Stimmt das? Wenn ja, dann denke ich nicht, dass das was bringt. Bei mir wird sicher sofort der Dreamweaver öffnen. Ist bei mir halt die Voreinstellung.


Ja, ich meinte den normalen Ordner.
Na dann klickst Du die index.php halt mit der rechten Maustaste an und sagst "Öffnen mit" und wählst da Deinen Browser aus.

redlama


----------



## dsolianyi (24. Januar 2005)

Und wie erkenne ich, ob PHP nicht richtigläuft? Wenn die Seite sich nicht öffnet, dann stimmt was nicht oder wie?


----------



## redlama (24. Januar 2005)

Genau!
Du solltest mal schauen, ob da was zu sehen ist.
Wenn nicht, dann scheint PHP nicht korrekt zu funktionieren.
Wenn Du da doch was siehst und nur beim Aufruf im Browser nicht, dann scheint etwas mit Deinem virtuellen Verzeichnis nicht stimmen.
Du könntest auch ein ganz einfaches PHP Script laufen lassen, um zu sehen, ob PHP funktioniert:
	
	
	



```
<?php echo "Hallo Welt!"; ?>
```
Wenn Du das unter test.php in Deinem Webverzeichnis speichern und dann mit 'nem Browser öffnen. Wenn dann im Browser "Hallo Welt!" steht, dann läuft PHP, ansonsten nicht.

redlama


----------



## dsolianyi (24. Januar 2005)

> Wenn Du da doch was siehst und nur beim Aufruf im Browser nicht, dann scheint etwas mit Deinem virtuellen Verzeichnis nicht stimmen.


Was könnte an den virtuellen Verzeichniss falsh eingestellt sein und wie richte ich es richtig ein?


----------



## redlama (24. Januar 2005)

Das hängt sicher davon ab, mit welchem Betriebssystem Du arbeitest, aber da ich mich damit noch nie beschäftigt habe, kann ich Dir das leider nicht sagen.
Aber ich hoffe, die Fehlerquelle wurde trotzdem ein wenig eingegrenzt.

redlama


----------



## dsolianyi (24. Januar 2005)

> ...Das hängt sicher davon ab, mit welchem Betriebssystem Du arbeitest...


Ich arbeite mit Windows XP Pro.Ed. und habe Service Pack 2 installiert. Kan was damit zu tun haben?


----------



## dsolianyi (24. Januar 2005)

Also, ich habe jetzt _C:\Websites\phpmyadmin\test.php4_ in meinem Browser eingegeben und kriege den Quellcode der Datei zurückgeliefert. Wenn ich jetzt diegleiche Datei aber im Browser als _http://localhost/pma/test.php4_ aufrufe, läuft alles ohne Probleme. Wo ist also der Fehler?


----------



## redlama (24. Januar 2005)

Das bedeutet wohl, dass der Ordner "pma" als Webordner (kann man das so nennen?) erkannt wird und dort PHP läuft.
Der Ordner "phpmyadmin" hingegen scheint nicht als Webordner erkannt zu werden.
Vielleicht musst Du irgendwas beim Apache einstellen?
Aber das sind nur Vermutungen. Ich nutze für solche Dinge entweder direkt das Internet oder Linux, da weiß ich, dass PHP sauber läuft.
Tut mir also Leid, aber da kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen.

redlama


----------



## Lukasz (24. Januar 2005)

Las mich raten du hast PHPmyadmin geladen. Es auf deinem Windows System entzippt und dann auf dein Webspace mittels FTP geladen, und jetzt gibt es ein header Problem = leere Seite (?stimmts?)


----------



## dsolianyi (24. Januar 2005)

Lukasz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Las mich raten du hast PHPmyadmin geladen. Es auf deinem Windows System entzippt und dann auf dein Webspace mittels FTP geladen, und jetzt gibt es ein header Problem = leere Seite (?stimmts?)


Hallo

Jain. Es stimmt teilweise. Ja, ich habe es aus ein Windows-Rechner heruntergeladen und entpackt. Mit FTP hatte ich aber nichts am Hut. Da ich auf meinem XP-Rechner die Pro.-Version habe, ist bei mir IIS als lokaler Webserver eingerichtet. Ich habe einfach den phpMyAdmin-Verzeichniss in den Verzeichnis, wo alle IIS-Websiten untergebracht sind, kopiert. Ja, ich erhalt jetzt eine leere Seite. Was tun?


----------



## x0x (24. Januar 2005)

Das Problem von oben mit dem Apache liegt einfach daran, dass beim Apache eben immer ein Verzeichnis für den Webserver läuft. Alle anderen Verzeichnisse sind da nicht eingeschlossen, somit läuft der Parser nicht drüber... 
Den Pfad kann man aber irgendwie ändern. Weiß aber nicht wie, aber such doch einfach mal Google. Oder in der Apache config Datei, da wird irgendwo die Variable rumgeistern...


----------



## dsolianyi (24. Januar 2005)

x0x hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Problem von oben mit dem Apache liegt einfach daran, dass beim Apache eben immer ein Verzeichnis für den Webserver läuft. Alle anderen Verzeichnisse sind da nicht eingeschlossen, somit läuft der Parser nicht drüber...
> Den Pfad kann man aber irgendwie ändern. Weiß aber nicht wie, aber such doch einfach mal Google. Oder in der Apache config Datei, da wird irgendwo die Variable rumgeistern...


Ich arbeite aber mit IIS (Internet Information Server) und nicht Appache. Was nun?


----------

